# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Κομπρεσερ αερα(Lidl) απο 12V σε 220V

## dant3

Πηρα ενα κομπρεσερ αερα που ειχε στο Lidl.
Το θεμα μου ειναι οτι εχει υποδοχη για αναπτηρα αυτοκινητου και δε ξερω κατα ποσο θα μπορει να δωσει τα 14Α που ζηταει
Και επειδη στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις θα χρησιμοποιειται καπου οπου θα υπαρχει πριζα για να μπει,σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω μετασχηματιστη για να μπαινει στη πριζα.
Τι θα χρειαστω και απο θεμα κοστους αξιζει η θα μου βγει παραπανω απο το κομπρεσερ?
Απο την αλλη μπορω απλα να κοψω τα καλωδια και να το συνδεω κατευθειαν στη μπαταρια,αλλα ηθελα κατι πιο πρακτικο...
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## kioan

Εξαρτάται από το αυτοκίνητο, κάποια έχουν ασφάλεια 20A στην γραμμή του αναπτήρα οπότε θα άντεχαν το φορτίο.

Για να είσαι σίγουρος συμβουλέψου το βιβλιαράκι του αυτοκινήτου ή δες πόσα Ampere είναι η συγκεκριμένη ασφάλεια στην ασφαλειοθήκη.

----------


## dant3

Τσεκαρα το βιβλιαρακι και λεει οτι εχει τον αναπτηρα και τη πριζα 12V 30Α.
Αρα υποθετω οτι δε θα εχω καποιο θεμα...?

----------


## kioan

Μια χαρά τότε, μη το φοβάσαι!

----------


## patridas595

ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ όμως μη το χρησιμοποιήσεις σε ΚΑΜΙΑ άλλη υποδοχή εκτός από την κεντρική κονσόλα που έχει 30Α. Επειδή αρκετά αμάξια βγάζουν κ τέτοιες υποδοχές στο πορτ-μπαγκάζ που συνήθως είναι για πολύ μικρότερα φορτία.

----------


## Jimbo

Καλημέρα και από 'μένα. Είμαι καινούριος εδώ πέρα και πριν κάνω εγγραφή διάβασα πολλά threads του forum και πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι έμεινα έκπληκτος τόσο από τη θεματολογία όσο και από τις γνώσεις των μελών του. Και μετά τον πρόλογο ( :Rolleyes: ) να αναφέρω τι με απασχολεί. Πριν 2 με 3 εβδομάδες αγόρασα από τα Lidl το κομπρεσέρ αέρος αυτοκινήτου. Στο αυτοκίνητο δουλεύει μια χαρά. Εγώ θέλω να το χρησιμοποιώ και στο σπίτι και έτσι αγόρασα ένα τροφοδοτικό υπολογιστή, συγκεκριμένα το Force 450W PSU (*http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.700161*) καθώς και μια υποδοχή αναπτήρα αυτοκινήτου, δηλαδή φις 12V. Το κομπρεσέρ έχει ονομαστική κατανάλωση ρεύματος 7Α και μέγιστη 14Α. Το τροφοδοτικό δίνει στα +3,3V 22A, στα +5V 15A, στα +12V1 14A, στα +12V2 16A, στα -12V 0.3A και στα +5VSB 2.5A. Στο αυτοκίνητο το κομπρεσεράκι δουλεύει μια χαρά. Πήγα το τροφοδοτικό σε ένα γνωστό μου και σύνδεσε το φις 12V στο +12V2 που δίνει 16Α και έβαλε και έναν διακόπτη αλλά όταν σύνδεσα το κομπρεσέρ το τροφοδοτικό γονάτισε και σταμάτησε να δουλεύει. Μου μαύρισε λιγάκι και την πλακέτα. Το ξαναπήγα στο γνωστό μου και σύνδεσε και το +12V1 και το +12V2 στο φις αλλά πάλι τίποτα. Μου είπε ότι το κομπρεσέρ τραβάει πολλά Ampere στην εκκίνηση. Στο βιβλίο του αυτοκινήτου όμως είδα ότι η υποδοχή του αναπτήρα έχει ασφάλεια 15Α ενώ το +12V2 δίνει 16Α οπότε μάλλον κάτι άλλο θα συμβαίνει. Εγώ είμαι παντελώς άσχετος από ηλεκτρολογικά αλλά χθες ψάχνοντας στο διαδύκτιο σε ελληνικούς και ξένους ιστότοπους καθώς και στο You Tube είδα ότι μάλλον πρέπει να μπούνε αντιστάσεις στο +3,3V και στο +5V γιατί κάτι γίνεται με το φορτίο (είπαμε είμαι άσχετος με αυτά).
Επειδή βλέπω ότι άπλωσα σεντόνι σταματάω εδώ. Ελπίζω να ήμουν κατατοπιστικός. Το θέμα είναι πως μπορώ να κάνω το τροφοδοτικό να δουλέψει και να σηκώσει το κομπρεσεράκι. Για ακριβές λύσεις δεν είμαι (δηλαδή να δώσω κάποιες εκατοντάδες ευρώ για ειδικούς μετασχηματιστές κλπ.) γιατί τους τελευταίους 80 μήνες δούλεψα συνολικά τους 12 η ανεργία με έχει χτυπήσει για τα καλά. Ευχαριστώ όλους εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## kotsos___

Αν χρειαζόταν φορτίο στα 5βολτ δεν θα δούλευε καθόλου το τροφοδοτικό..
Αυτό που σου είπε είναι με το ρεύμα εκίνησης.. Πιθανότατα η ασφάλεια του αυτοκινήτου δεν είναι ταχείας τήξεως, και δεν καίγεται..

Δοκίμασε να φτιάξεις κάποιο κύκλωμα safe start για να περιορίσεις το ρεύμα, ή να ενσωματώσεις κάποιον μεγάλο ηλεκτρολυτικό στο τροφοδοτικό..

----------


## Panοs

και με τον υλεκτρολυτικο το ιδιο θα γινετε..
για να φορτίσει ο πυκνωτης τραβαει στιγμιαία πολυ ρευμα ετσι και παλι θα κλίνει το τροφοδοτικο...
με soft start θα κανεις δουλεια..

----------


## Jimbo

> και με τον υλεκτρολυτικο το ιδιο θα γινετε..
> για να φορτίσει ο πυκνωτης τραβαει στιγμιαία πολυ ρευμα ετσι και παλι θα κλίνει το τροφοδοτικο...
> με soft start θα κανεις δουλεια..



 Τι είναι safe start και τι είναι soft start? Είμαι άσχετος... Συγνώμη που σας πρίζω... Είναι ακριβή διαδικασία;

----------


## Panοs

soft start...
οχι δεν ειναι ακριβή διαδικασία..
δοκίμασε να βαλεις σε σειρα με το κομπρεσερ μια λαμπα γυρω στα 50watt και μολις ξεκινήσει να γυρνάει γεφυρώνεις την λαμπα και δουλευει κανονικα..

----------


## Jimbo

> soft start...
> οχι δεν ειναι ακριβή διαδικασία..
> δοκίμασε να βαλεις σε σειρα με το κομπρεσερ μια λαμπα γυρω στα 50watt και μολις ξεκινήσει να γυρνάει γεφυρώνεις την λαμπα και δουλευει κανονικα..



Ok, ευχαριστώ.. θα το δοκιμάσω... Τη λάμπα των 50 watt με ποιο καλώδιο θα τη συνδέσω;

----------


## kotsos___

Αν εννοεις στο θετικο, ή στο αρνητικό, δεν παίζει ρόλο.. Αρκεί να είναι σε σειρα με το μοτερ..

----------


## Jimbo

> Αν εννοεις στο θετικο, ή στο αρνητικό, δεν παίζει ρόλο.. Αρκεί να είναι σε σειρα με το μοτερ..



Καλά μιλάμε είμαι εντελώς άσχετος από αυτά... Θα πάω σε ηλεκτρολόγο και ελπίζω να καταλάβει... Ευχαριστώ πάντως...

----------


## Panοs

έτσι θα το συνδέσεις
Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## Jimbo

> έτσι θα το συνδέσεις
> Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg



Ευχαριστώ... η λάμπα θα είναι αναμμένη συνέχεια; Επίσης θα μπορούσες να μου προτείνεις μια συγκεκριμένη λάμπα;

----------


## Panοs

η λαμπα μολις την γεφυρώνεις θα σβήνει....
οτι λαμπα θες αρκει να ειναι γυρω στα 50 watt και να ειναι με ΝΗΜΑ..
μην τυχών και βάλεις καμια ηλεκτρονική... :Biggrin: 
βαλε μια λαμπα αλογόνου απο αυτες που βαζουν στα σποτάκια...

----------

Jimbo (18-11-13)

----------


## Jimbo

> η λαμπα μολις την γεφυρώνεις θα σβήνει....
> οτι λαμπα θες αρκει να ειναι γυρω στα 50 watt και να ειναι με ΝΗΜΑ..
> μην τυχών και βάλεις καμια ηλεκτρονική...
> βαλε μια λαμπα αλογόνου απο αυτες που βαζουν στα σποτάκια...



Ναι, και εγώ σποτάκι σκεφτόμουν. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι...

----------


## chip

εγώ θα δοκίμαζα με μια μπαταρία 12V/7AH παράλληλα με το τροφοδοτικό και το κομπρεσερ ώστε στην αρχή να δώσει το πολύ ρεύμα η μπαταρία. 
Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι οτι η μπαταρία δεν θα φορτίζει ποτέ σωστά με τα 12,2 V του τροφοδοτικού και θα χαλάσει γρήγορα (υποθέτω).

----------


## sakisr

Εχω την εντύπωση ότι τα αυτοκίνητα βγαζουν 14,4 βολτ για να φορτίσει σωστά η μπαταρία.Εχω κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με ενα μοτερακι απο επαναφορτιζόμενο που δε ξεκιναει στα 12 βολτ.Απλά όταν κανει εκκινηση τραβάει πολλα αμπερ και το τροφοδοτικο το διαβαζει υπερφορτωση και σβυνει.Στο αυτοκινητο ομως λόγω της ασφάλειας αυτό το ακαριαίο peak δεν προλαβαινει να τη καψει, και μου δουλεύει κανονικά.
Μάλλον χρειαζεσαι πολύ μεγαλυτερο τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## antonis_p

Το αγόρασα και εγώ για να φουσκώνω τα ποδήλατα στο εξοχικό ή στο αυτοκίνητο.
δεν είχα διαβάσει πως θέλει 14Α, τώρα το είδα διαβάζοντας εδώ.
Το έβαλα στο 10Α τροφοδοτικό μου που έχω για τις ραδιοερασιτεχνικές ανάγκες
και φούσκωνα για κάμποση ώρα .... έπαιζε χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## patridas595

Ειπατε παραπάνω για ένα κύκλωμα soft-start με μια λάμπα σε σειρά. Τι βόλτ η λάμπα και πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί; Σαν περιοριστής ρεύματος; Εγώ ήξερα μόνο για τα soft start σε τριφασικά μοτέρ κ είναι αρκετά πιο εκλεπτυσμένα κυκλώματα.

----------


## Jimbo

> Το αγόρασα και εγώ για να φουσκώνω τα ποδήλατα στο εξοχικό ή στο αυτοκίνητο.
> δεν είχα διαβάσει πως θέλει 14Α, τώρα το είδα διαβάζοντας εδώ.
> Το έβαλα στο 10Α τροφοδοτικό μου που έχω για τις ραδιοερασιτεχνικές ανάγκες
> και φούσκωνα για κάμποση ώρα .... έπαιζε χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.



Το τροφοδοτικό δίνει στο 12V1 14A και στο 12V2 16A. Το δοκίμασα και σε μεγαλύτερο τροφοδοτικό και πάλι το γονάτιζε. Περιμένω την Τρίτη να αγοράσω 12V λάμπα σποτ 50 Watt όπως μου είπε πιο πάνω ο Πάνος και θα τη συνδέσω σε σειρά και θα σας πω τα αποτελέσματα... Ελπίζω να δουλέψει...

----------


## Jimbo

> εγώ θα δοκίμαζα με μια μπαταρία 12V/7AH παράλληλα με το τροφοδοτικό και το κομπρεσερ ώστε στην αρχή να δώσει το πολύ ρεύμα η μπαταρία. 
> Το πρόβλημα όμως είναι οτι η μπαταρία δεν θα φορτίζει ποτέ σωστά με τα 12,2 V του τροφοδοτικού και θα χαλάσει γρήγορα (υποθέτω).



 Το θέμα είναι να λύσω το πρόβλημα οικονομικά λόγω ανεργίας και αφραγκίας κατ' επέκταση... Αν πάρω μπαταρία θα πρέπει να πάρω και φορτιστή και ο προϋπολογισμός θα έχει ξεφύγει.

----------


## Jimbo

> Εχω την εντύπωση ότι τα αυτοκίνητα βγαζουν 14,4 βολτ για να φορτίσει σωστά η μπαταρία.Εχω κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με ενα μοτερακι απο επαναφορτιζόμενο που δε ξεκιναει στα 12 βολτ.Απλά όταν κανει εκκινηση τραβάει πολλα αμπερ και το τροφοδοτικο το διαβαζει υπερφορτωση και σβυνει.Στο αυτοκινητο ομως λόγω της ασφάλειας αυτό το ακαριαίο peak δεν προλαβαινει να τη καψει, και μου δουλεύει κανονικά.
> Μάλλον χρειαζεσαι πολύ μεγαλυτερο τροφοδοτικό.



Δοκίμασα και με μεγαλύτερο και πάλι το γονάτιζε. Μάλλον κάτι άλλο παίζει...

----------


## kotsos___

1ον φορτιστή δεν θέλεις, είναι σαν αυτό που ανέφερα με τον πυκνωτή
2ον πόσο μεγαλύτερο τροφοδοτικό εβαλες?

Αν το μοτερ δουλεύει με 14Α στην εκκίνηση μπορεί να τραβάει και 25

----------


## Jimbo

> 1ον φορτιστή δεν θέλεις, είναι σαν αυτό που ανέφερα με τον πυκνωτή
> 2ον πόσο μεγαλύτερο τροφοδοτικό εβαλες?
> 
> Αν το μοτερ δουλεύει με 14Α στην εκκίνηση μπορεί να τραβάει και 25



Έβαλα αυτό: http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.700161

----------


## vivident

Στα 5v εβαλες καμια αντισταση στο τροφοδοτικο?
Αν οχι γι αυτο δεν σου παιζει.
Θελει δυο αντιστασεις 10ohm 10watt παραλληλα.

----------


## Panοs

οσες αντιστάσεις και να βαλει το δεν προκειτε να δουλεψει..
το μοτρ στην εκκίνηση τραβαει πολυ ρευμα για να ξεκινήσει..
ετσι το τροφοδοτικο παντα θα κοβει απο την προστασια υπερφόρτωσης...
πρεπει με καποιο τροπο να καταφερει να ξεκινάει σιγα σιγα το μοτερ.(soft strat) ενας τρόπος ειναι αυτος που ειπα παραπάνω με την λαμπα..
εκτος απο λαμαπ μπορουμε να χρησημοποιησουμε και αντίσταση...
αλλος τροποσ ειναι αυτος με την μπαταρια που ειπε καποιος αλλος αλλα η μπαταρια προσθετει αρκετο βαρος..
το αλλο με τον πυκνωτη επίσης ειναι λάθος διοτη ο πυκνωτης κατα την φόρτιση τραβαει πολυ ρευμα...
αφόρτιστος πυκνωτης=βραχυκύκλωμα..
και παλι θα κλίνει το τροφοδοτικό....
αντωνη το τροφοδοτικο που το συνδεσες ηταν γραμικο?
αν ναι λογικο ειναι αν δουλευει..
τα γραμικα δεν εχουν πρόβλημα με τα peak ρευματα..
το τροφοδοτικο που εχει ο φιλος ειναι swiching και κοβει απο προστασίες....

----------


## Jimbo

> Στα 5v εβαλες καμια αντισταση στο τροφοδοτικο?
> Αν οχι γι αυτο δεν σου παιζει.
> Θελει δυο αντιστασεις 10ohm 10watt παραλληλα.



Όχι δεν έβαλα τίποτα... Το πήγα σε έναν γνωστό μου και σύνδεσε το καλώδιο το δωδεκάβολτο με το φις του αναπτήρα.

----------


## vivident

Πανο μπορει και να μην δουλεψει αν ειναι τοσο μεγαλο το peak αλλα αν δεν εχει 
καθολου καταναλωση στα 5 παλι κοβει απο προστασια.
Να και απο ξενο σαιτ "I’ve read that some ATX power supplies will shut down completely if too much current is drawn from the 12 volt lines without at least an amp drawn from the 5 volt line too."
Κοστος 10-20 λεπτα.
Δεν εχει να χασει κατι απο την δοκιμη.

----------


## chip

μπορει να τραβάει 3 και 5 φορές πάνω από το ονομαστικό ρεύμα. Δεν ειναι γι τετοιες δουλιές τα τροφοδοτικά των pc.

----------

Jimbo (30-10-13)

----------


## Jimbo

Τελικά έκανα αυτό με τη λάμπα που μου είπε ο Panos και δούλεψε. Το μηχανηματάκι δουλεύει ρολόι.

----------


## Jimbo

> η λαμπα μολις την γεφυρώνεις θα σβήνει....
> οτι λαμπα θες αρκει να ειναι γυρω στα 50 watt και να ειναι με ΝΗΜΑ..
> μην τυχών και βάλεις καμια ηλεκτρονική...
> βαλε μια λαμπα αλογόνου απο αυτες που βαζουν στα σποτάκια...



Τελικά έκανα αυτό με τη λάμπα που μου είπες και δούλεψε. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## marsele

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,Θα ήθελα κι εγώ την βοήθεια σας πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.Είχα στην κατοχή μου το ίδιο κομπρεσεράκι αέρος(min 7A-max 14A,12V DC) με αυτό που αναφέρει ο "Jimbo" παραπάνω και πρόσφατα αγόρασα στρώμα αέρος.Το δοκίμασα στον αναπτήρα αυτοκινήτου και δουλεύει άψογα ωστόσο επειδή όμως δεν βολεύει να φουσκώνω το στρώμα στο γκαράζ και να το μεταφέρω θα επιθυμούσα να μπορώ να το φουσκώνω σπίτι σε πρίζα 220volt.Ο μόνος τρόπος για να γίνει είναι αυτό είναι να βρώ ένα τροφοδοτικό από παλιό υπολογιστή και να το προσαρμόσω σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω???? Υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος (πιο εύκολος) για να αποφύγω την προηγούμενη μέθοδο???Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------

